# Oops...Schwinn Traveler III



## jahona

So apparently I DO have a bad memory. What I remembered as a 1980 looking Traveler in reality was a Traveler III. I just rode it around before buying it so I haven't tinkered with it yet and won't be able to until Tuesday.

- Did I still get a good buy for $65?
- There's a few minor scratches - what are good sources for touch-up paint?
- From the little surfing I did on the web, it's somewhere in the mid to late 70s - probably a 78-79. What's the trick, or where's a source to find the specific year?
- If I want to use screwers instead of wheels with bolts, is it just as simple as taking out the bolt and plopping in a screwer? I'm guessing it can't be...

I think that's about it. The bike is just a joy to ride - especially since its actually old than me! (born in '84) Hopefully I can get some pics on here early next week. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Reynolds531

jahona said:


> So apparently I DO have a bad memory. What I remembered as a 1980 looking Traveler in reality was a Traveler III. I just rode it around before buying it so I haven't tinkered with it yet and won't be able to until Tuesday.
> 
> - Did I still get a good buy for $65?
> - There's a few minor scratches - what are good sources for touch-up paint?
> - From the little surfing I did on the web, it's somewhere in the mid to late 70s - probably a 78-79. What's the trick, or where's a source to find the specific year?
> - If I want to use screwers instead of wheels with bolts, is it just as simple as taking out the bolt and plopping in a screwer? I'm guessing it can't be...
> 
> I think that's about it. The bike is just a joy to ride - especially since its actually old than me! (born in '84) Hopefully I can get some pics on here early next week. Thanks for all the help!


I'll contend that any refurbished Schwinn from the 70's or early 80's that is a jpy to ride is worth more than $65.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

jahona said:


> So apparently I DO have a bad memory. What I remembered as a 1980 looking Traveler in reality was a Traveler III. I just rode it around before buying it so I haven't tinkered with it yet and won't be able to until Tuesday.
> 
> - Did I still get a good buy for $65?
> - There's a few minor scratches - what are good sources for touch-up paint?
> - From the little surfing I did on the web, it's somewhere in the mid to late 70s - probably a 78-79. What's the trick, or where's a source to find the specific year?
> - If I want to use screwers instead of wheels with bolts, is it just as simple as taking out the bolt and plopping in a screwer? I'm guessing it can't be...
> 
> I think that's about it. The bike is just a joy to ride - especially since its actually old than me! (born in '84) Hopefully I can get some pics on here early next week. Thanks for all the help!


Dunno...I think those were foreign made Schwinns. My sister had one of those and it was pretty much a POS. I had a Le Tour. Both rather low-end Schwinns made in Japan or somewhere overseas. Heavy also with steel rims. Does it have the brake extentions so you can brake from the tops? Think it also had console shifting.

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-136760.html




> The September 4, 1979 Retail Price List shows the following prices. Notice that some of the heavier electro-forged frame bikes were more expensive than some of the lighter brazed lug frame models.
> 
> X-tra Lite 27” Wheel
> Paramount Professional Road Racer (10-speed).…$903.00
> Super Le Tour (12-speed)….$262.95
> Le Tour (10-speed)….$192.95
> Traveler III (10-speed)….$164.95
> World Sport (10-speed)….$144.95
> 
> Standard 27” Wheel
> Continental II (10-speed)….$185.95
> Caliente (10-speed)….$175.95
> Varsity Sport (10-speed)….$165.95
> Sportabout (10-speed)....$139.95
> Suburban (10-speed....$177.95
> Suburban (5-speed)….$167.95
> Suburban (3-speed Coaster)….$157.95


----------



## ARP

*I will have to post some pix of my $65 find*



jahona said:


> So apparently I DO have a bad memory. What I remembered as a 1980 looking Traveler in reality was a Traveler III. I just rode it around before buying it so I haven't tinkered with it yet and won't be able to until Tuesday.
> 
> - Did I still get a good buy for $65?
> - There's a few minor scratches - what are good sources for touch-up paint?
> - From the little surfing I did on the web, it's somewhere in the mid to late 70s - probably a 78-79. What's the trick, or where's a source to find the specific year?
> - If I want to use screwers instead of wheels with bolts, is it just as simple as taking out the bolt and plopping in a screwer? I'm guessing it can't be...
> 
> I think that's about it. The bike is just a joy to ride - especially since its actually old than me! (born in '84) Hopefully I can get some pics on here early next week. Thanks for all the help!


My batteries in the camera died as I went to snap a few. I do have one of the bike a 1980 Schwinn Voyageur 11.8(Panasonic Schwinn) I added the Honjo hammertone fenders and the drivetrain is different (7 speed STI) but I did a 4 day tour on it last fall and am thinking of using it again. Kinda funny, people blowing past me saying something like "Hey grandpa fenders" Until it started to rain. Still got wet but was not getting sprayed too much.


----------



## Reynolds531

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Dunno...I think those were foreign made Schwinns. My sister had one of those and it was pretty much a POS. I had a Le Tour. Both rather low-end Schwinns made in Japan or somewhere overseas. Heavy also with steel rims. Does it have the brake extentions so you can brake from the tops? Think it also had console shifting.
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-136760.html


I'm looking more at cost and utility. The Schwinn Traveller was not a great bike, but it is OK for commuting, errands, and pleasure riding. What could yoiu buy for $65 that will give more fun and utility than this bike? Dinner for 2 at a moderatetely decent place? A day at the amusement park, if you're don't eat or drink much? A new carbon seatpost? I once rented an old trek hybrid for 3 days and it cost me $60 and was worth every penny. In this light, $65 is a great deal. You can ride 1500 miles, sell it for $50, andi it will cost a penny a mile.


----------



## cratz2

I didn't realize the Le Tour had been around quite that long. I absolutely LOVE the mid to late 80s Japanese-built Schwinns. I have a 87 Tempo that is one of the best riding bikes I've ever owned... but it's about 4cm too big for me.

In general though, any named bike that costs less than $100 that doesn't need any immediate repairs (other than tires, tubes or basic tune up) is a pretty good deal in my book. As 531 said, if you get any enjoyment out of it at all, it's worth $100. I mean, one decent ride is worth at least $50.


----------



## jahona

*Update*

Here's some pics of the bike and the shape it's in. Notice there's a few scratches here and there - I'm guessing some care and a bit of matching nail polish should do the trick?? The bike is my first steel steed - except that ol' Huffy way back when - and I just love the ride. Is there any special care tips I should know for a steel frame??


----------



## donka

jahona said:


> where's a source to find the specific year?


Check the serial number. The last digit is the year. My traveler III ends in 7 and i learned that it wasn't built in the 80s so it was built in 77. i bet yours is right around there too.


----------



## Blue Sugar

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Dunno...I think those were foreign made Schwinns. My sister had one of those and it was pretty much a POS. I had a Le Tour. Both rather low-end Schwinns made in Japan or somewhere overseas. Heavy also with steel rims. Does it have the brake extentions so you can brake from the tops? Think it also had console shifting.


I had a Traveler III when I was a kid and while I wouldn't call it a POS it was not up to Fuji Sport 10 or Panasonic DX 1000 standards either. THe paint and graphics were pretty bad. It did have brake extensions and stem mounted shifters. It was made in Taiwan, by Giant I think.


----------



## zmudshark

The Traveller III was built in 1978-79.

http://www.geocities.com/sldatabook/contents.html


----------



## snipes0909

*Good Deal*

I know the bike is not a dream bike but the chrome is easy to clean up. I have put hundreds of miles on mine. I plan on tracking down original seat pouches. Really good deal for $65.


Dont mean to quote but it is a 1973 bike


----------

